# No more contact with STBE



## gigi888 (Oct 6, 2013)

Even though I have decided to file for divorce, I am still very sad about going through this process. I find myself at times wondering if he even care about me or think about me. That is just too painful to endure for me.

My last contact to him was to inform him that he will be served next week with the paper and he thanks me for giving him the heads up about it. I then asked him if I can have the house keys back, but he just refused to even Yes or No. I waited for two days and still no answer and my brain started wondering why he will not return the keys back. OMG....I need to stop all these crazy thought as it is going to drive me crazy. So this morning, I decided to block his number on my cell and IM so I will not drive myself crazy anymore.


----------

